# Coach needs help with Stabilizer set-up



## Lone Ranger444 (May 4, 2015)

I'm first time setting up a stabilizer and sidebar on a Hoyt Pro Comp XL target bow 50/60lb 28in DL. Someone once told me there is a gadget you can help balance your bow up.
But any advice on set-up? 30 in and 12 in sidebar. I have weights. 
Thanks for any help


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, there is a jig that will allow you to set up your stabilizers. At best, it provides you with the static balance point, which is only a starting point for complete stabilizer setup. IMO you have a better instrument for setting up your stabilizer at the end of your bow arm.

I say this too often, but stabilizers are not magic wands. They can enhance a good setup, but you have to have the basics down first.

First, learn to hold well without stabilizers, then you can start adding stabilizers to see if you can improve it. It is a trial and error process. At first use fender washers to figure out how much weight works best on each rod. They are much cheaper Than the nice looking weights and you can make finer adjustments. 

Start as light as you can to avoid injury. You can gradually build up to heavier weights.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yes they will allow you to establish a static balance point,.....which means absolutely nothing.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

You may need as much as 3x the weight on your backbar as in the front.
The key is to draw and hold and stay relaxed and watch what your pin or dot does.
If it moves up and down, add more weight to the front. If it moves side to side try adding more to the back.
Its important that the adjustments fit you.
Trial and error is what it takes. When you get it right you will immediately know it.
The bow will feel lighter, and your pin or dot will basically just sit there.


----------

